# Would this be OK in my 55 gallon?



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/05/25/big.fish.ap/index.html


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You might have to increase the frequency of your water changes.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Holy Catfish, Batman! That pic sure lends credence to the maximum size "in aquarium" v " in the wild"! ;-)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You shouldn't have to add anything to get your nitrates up.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

This fish tail has a happy ending in that the fish is still alive. It is currently on display in Kansas City and will eventually be returned to the river from which it came.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I thought the article was going to be on JanS's Bala Sharks. [smilie=l:


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

S said:


> This fish tail has a happy ending in that the fish is still alive. It is currently on display in Kansas City and will eventually be returned to the river from which it came.


Yeah... no. Fish is DOA, too much handling the likely suspect.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7978360/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad you posted that. They've been talking about it on the radio, but I hadn't seen an actual pic yet.



bharada said:


> I thought the article was going to be on JanS's Bala Sharks. [smilie=l:[/QUOTE]
> LOL! Well, they're getting close to competing with that size. ;-)


----------



## MissMinerva (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW! They estimate it's age at 30 years! Such a shame that such a great fish had to die.  I only live a couple blocks from the Mississippi. I don't think I'd want to have an encounter with something that size. YIKES!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not dead. It was donated to one of the gigantic aquariums in a Cabela's outfitter store.


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's not dead. It was donated to one of the gigantic aquariums in a Cabela's outfitter store.


It died on its' way dead fish


----------

